# Game 7: Charlotte Hornets at Minnesota Timberwolves



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> 7 p.m. vs. Charlotte • Target Center • FSN Plus, 830 AM
> 
> Preview: The Wolves were set to fly home late after Monday’s victory in Atlanta and arrive after midnight; the Hornets have been waiting in Minneapolis to play since Sunday. They haven’t played since Saturday’s 114-94 loss to the Spurs in San Antonio. They’ve started the season 2-4; their other victory was a 130-105 home rout of a Chicago team the Wolves beat in overtime Saturday. … The Hornets swept last season’s two-game series, winning 105-80 at Charlotte and 109-98 at Target Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/wolves-charlotte-game-preview/344325802/


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Wiggins right now=must see TV


----------

